# Samsung Galaxy Tab S2



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

I am seriously thinking of trying one of these new tablets out in my car, but even after reading all that I can about integrating a tablet, in general, into a vehicle, I'm still a little lost. 

I am an Android guy thru and thru. I did buy an iPad mini 2 with LTE to put in my car, but with these new Samsung tablets being damn near the same size as the iPad mini, I can go Android. 

What is the preferred method for connecting them to a DSP? I have an Alpine H800 (in the mail) that I will be using. Pictures or links would be very helpful as I am a very visual guy.


----------

